# Dallas Open 2011



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, it finally looks like the ball is rolling. I got a call back from the Hyatt Regency on Monday and they said the only date they had available was April 2. Does this work for everybody? I'm still waiting for a response from Shelley regarding whether or not she can fly down and delegate.

When: April 2, 2011
Where: 
The Toy Maven
Preston Royal Village Shopping Center
NE Corner Preston and Royal
6025 Royal Lane, Ste 223
Dallas, Texas 75230
Delegate: Jeremy Fleischman
Organizers: Anthony Searle and I (Michael Perkins) 
Website: http://www.speedcubing101.com/dallas-open-2011.html


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG YES YES YES DALLAS OPEN WOOOOOOT.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2011)

Afaik, that works for me.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2011)

Double post, but idc.

Texas hasn't had a competition in a major city since Austin Fall *2009*. 
I didn't realize it had been THAT long.
That was so long ago that Anthony Searle still competed and had a couple NARs lol. xD


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Double post, but idc.
> 
> Texas hasn't had a competition in a major city since Austin Fall *2009*.
> I didn't realize it had been THAT long.
> That was so long ago that Anthony Searle still competed and had a couple NARs lol. xD


 
That would be my first competition.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay I don't have anything that day. All I need to do is figure out how to get there.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> That would be my first competition.


 
That would be my fail competition. :Sortof.

I guess I should go ahead and get a V2 so I can practice.
And some Maru Lube.

Or you just could just bring both. :3

But I digress... what have you taken care of so far and what's left for me to do (organizational wise)?

@Anthony: Yes, it's been that long.  I could almost cry, but IamMan now.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to get practicing, I haven't cubed in quite a long time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to go to Dallas for a comp, but that same weekend I'm planning on doing something (very similar ). It would be nice to go, but best of luck!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> That would be my fail competition. :Sortof.
> 
> I guess I should go ahead and get a V2 so I can practice.
> And some Maru Lube.
> ...


 
Honestly, I'm not sure we can proceed with anything until I get in touch with Shelley.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll flash the Shelley symbol in the sky, you use TheFaceBook. With that, there's no way we'll not hear from her soon enough.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I'll flash the Shelley symbol in the sky, you use TheFaceBook. With that, there's no way we'll not hear from her soon enough.


 
Don't harass her, I've already shot an e-mail. However if the powers that be happen to know a way to text message her, that would be appreciated.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

More people who can't go. 

Shelley can't help but come to Texas again, all we need is to hear from her.
And beg for autographs.

Again.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe you could send a stunt double?


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll probably make a game-time decision for this one, depends on what I have going on around this time.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sure that you can cancel a cube practice session to come and compete here.


----------



## tertius (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I should be there slow times and all!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

I sleep peaceably in my bed at night only because I know you gave it your best shot at the competition.
lol


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2011)

I just checked and I'll be able to go as long as my girlfriend's prom doesn't get changed to that weekend. >_>
I'll need to stay with someone though. Whoever replies first wins Anthony for a couple nights.  Or we (Justin, Michael, William, me, etc) can just agree to all stay at someone's house (Michael's?).


----------



## tertius (Feb 9, 2011)

Its too bad, my baby girl would wake you up every three hours, but I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 9, 2011)

This would be awesome i really want to go ROADTRIP!!!! (bobo??)


----------



## Calvin Su (Feb 9, 2011)

WOOT.
Finally a place that I can go!
Then with others, it going to be pretty hard to make it... Anyone know what events besides the 3x3?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I just checked and I'll be able to go as long as my girlfriend's prom doesn't get changed to that weekend. >_>
> I'll need to stay with someone though. Whoever replies first wins Anthony for a couple nights.  Or we (Justin, Michael, William, me, etc) can just agree to all stay at someone's house (Michael's?).


 
Girlfriend watwatwat?
Anthony, we have a guest bedroom. I win and I'm not sure, but I guess i you guys want we can all chill here.



Also, @Calvin, 

Nothing bigger then 4x4. I was thinking about having square 1 and making the minx limits pretty tight, unless a couple people are actually really competitive. I'll figure it all out later but it looks like 3x3 - 3 rounds, 2x2 - 2 or 3 rounds, 4x4 - 2 rounds, square1 - 1 round, megaminx - 1 round, BLD - 1 round. We'll figure out the schedule when Shelley comes into existence.


----------



## Calvin Su (Feb 9, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Girlfriend watwatwat?
> Anthony, we have a guest bedroom. I win and I'm not sure, but I guess i you guys want we can all chill here.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats great news but the day I still have a problem... If this Open suceeds, will there be more comps in Dallas? And I hope for the 4x4. =]


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2011)

We got the OK from Tyson. I just have to figure out who can be the delegate and then set up the competition website. Michael and I are thinking to go with Magic, Pyra, BLD, 4x4, OH, 2x2, and 3x3 as events (pretty standard for a Texas comp). 3 rounds of the latter three events.

I'll post the website with the schedule tonight.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 9, 2011)

Wait how did Anthony just post isn't he supposed to be in school?
Wait I am in school.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

Michael might have a snow day, I do. Or could have just posted before going to school. Or he could have used Speedsolving mobile.
Anthony can do whatever he wants.

Housing: Anthony could stay at Michael's; it was my place last time so I'm cool for now. 
Also, I was gonna mention that if you could, let's just stay at Michael's place anyway... but I see that everyone else had that idea too.

So then if we could, that would be great. I'm talking about the night of the competition, I'll be at home the night before it (probably).


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 9, 2011)

The events that would be awesome are 2x2 3x3 4x4 Magic, Clock, OH, and BLD


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

Calvin Su said:


> Thats great news but the day I still have a problem... If this Open succeeds, will there be more comps in Dallas? And I hope for the 4x4. =]


 
With Anthony moving away, I think more TSC (Texas Speedcubing) competitions will be in Dallas. I wouldn't know for sure right now though, just a thought.
Don't worry about whether or not there will be 4x4x4, because we'll probably always have it.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 9, 2011)

I say we all stay at Michael's. His house is closer to the venue than mine.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

All he has to do is get the ok from his parents and I'm there.
All we need to do is get the ok from Shelley and everyone else is there.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> All he has to do is get the ok from his parents and I'm there.
> All we need to do is get the ok from Shelley and everyone else is there.


 
It turns out Shelley isn't actually a delegate. Anthony is going to find one. And yes, you guys can stay at my house for a night if you'd like to.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

1. WAT?
2. WHAT!?
3. Anthony should *be* a delegate. Semi-seriously.
IV. Great.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 9, 2011)

They do need more delegates.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

btw, do think you'll be able to go that day?
Mr. M needs to compete again.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I think I can go and hopefully I can get 10-15 students to make it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Hiero said:


> Yeah, I think I can go and hopefully I can get 10-15 students to make it.


 
That sounds incredible.


----------



## bt9090 (Feb 10, 2011)

That date sounds great, as far as I can read it will be the only competition in the south for a while.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 10, 2011)

So how official is this date? Can I spread the word?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2011)

Hiero said:


> So how official is this date? Can I spread the word?


 
Maybe hold of for a couple of days until I book the venue.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 10, 2011)

^Which I'm assuming happens the moment Anthony walks in, unrolls a paper with the flick of a wrist that says:

[Insert Delegate's first and last name here]: [Check mark]

and we all cheer.


----------



## rcbeyer (Feb 10, 2011)

can we gets some 5x5x5, needs moar big cubes


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2011)

Website is up thanks to Anthony - http://www.speedcubing101.com/dallas-open-2011.html

Also, I don't think there is any room for 5x5, sorry. Also also, the registration fee does look slightly intimidating, but the fund left with Sapan and we need timers and to pay for a portion of the delegates flight.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2011)

Date is pretty much set in stone. Jeremy has already volunteered to come as the delegate, but I'm waiting to hear back from Daniel Hayes because he's closer to Texas.
Texas is too slow and unorganized to have 5x5-7x7 at this point. It takes us WAY too long and we don't really have an established "team" helping run the competitions.
As for the registration fee, $20 is a bit steep, but at this point necessary. :/ I'm going to talk to my mom's friend who got us this venue last time (for $200 instead of $500) and see if he can help us out at all.


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

Once registered, can a add 1 maybe 2 events closer to the date of the comp?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes.
The registration online is to get an idea of what to expect for the competition, but you still must register on paper when you get there. Therefore, you can add on events once you register on the day of the competition.

lolseriouspost


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeremy's the delegate.
Hopefully, it's just a matter of time before it's official now.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, btw Anthony, thanks for registering me, but I'm not doing pyra.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll stick to what I was signed up for, though I'm not so interested in doing 4x4x4. :/

Also, thanks in advance, Jeremy.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2011)

Michael and William: I took you two out of those events. I just assumed you wanted to compete in them. Don't feel bad about backing out, it'll help a lot if you're able to scramble!  xD


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 11, 2011)

im really hoping to go because it would be awesome!!! but i live in ABQ so thats either a long drive or a plane trip which idk if i have the money for. hopefully though!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Anthony, I'm happy to scramble of course. I think I can teach my friend Bradley to judge/scramble and come. Justin just told me can't come.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 11, 2011)

*Poors Cube lube out on the corner for Justin*

Ok no, but still... Justin.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, one way or another, I'm going to call and start booking the venue tomorrow.
Also, not that it really matters, but I updated the original post to give all the info.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 14, 2011)

i just checked to see if my parents would be able to take me for the weekend. i've never been to a comp before and i really want to try it out. and would i need to bring my own stackmat timer? because i don't have one or the money to buy one.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 14, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> i just checked to see if my parents would be able to take me for the weekend. i've never been to a comp before and i really want to try it out. and would i need to bring my own stackmat timer? because i don't have one or the money to buy one.


 
No, you don't need to bring your own.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 14, 2011)

Due to lack of funding and support, along with my inability to travel due the afore mentioned reasons, I will not be attending. Good luck hope to make it to the next comp. Did I forget anything?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2011)

^ 
More people who can't go. :/



MichaelP. said:


> Ok, one way or another, I'm going to call and start booking the venue tomorrow


 Stuff to (attempt to) find out:
-Room number, location, dimensions, max capacity (duh/you probably already know that)
-Pics of the room? (Mostly for lighting purposes)
-Internet Access?
-Adjustable room temperature? (We could probably do without it, but cold rooms suck for competitions so...)
etc.



MichaelP. said:


> Also, not that it really matters, but I updated the original post to give all the info.


It matters.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Stuff to (attempt to) find out:
> -Room number, location, dimensions, max capacity (duh/you probably already know that)
> -Pics of the room? (Mostly for lighting purposes)
> -Internet Access?
> ...


 
Thank's William, this is great.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2011)

I tries, I tries.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got a picture of the place sent to me and I'll soon have more information regarding the venue.







It looks nice, although you can't really tell much.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've decided to try my hardest to attend.

EDIT: Which means there is a 10% probability that I'll show up. haha =]


----------



## Calvin Su (Feb 15, 2011)

Is a QJ pyraminx with plastic tiles be ok for the comp? Just wondering. =/


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2011)

Calvin Su said:


> Is a QJ pyraminx with plastic tiles be ok for the comp? Just wondering. =/


 
Yep, that's fine.

Jeremy officially announced it btw:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DallasOpen2011


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 15, 2011)

About the room: We'll probably set up the main stuff in front of the rounded wall in the pic. We'll need 4 rectangular tables: 3 for 6 stackmat setups, and 1 for the scrambling table.
A round table is probably fine for where times are being entered, imo.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 16, 2011)

okay ill be able to go 
im currently averaging 27-32 but i hope to bring that down to around 25 before the competition.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 16, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Yep, that's fine.
> 
> Jeremy officially announced it btw:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DallasOpen2011


 
Perkinsrn?


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 16, 2011)

by when do we need to register?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 16, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> by when do we need to register?


 
No set date. Registration is just to give us a good estimate of how many people should be coming and which events they're interested in. Basically, once you're pretty sure you'll be able to go, go ahead and register.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 16, 2011)

Pardon my earliness, but let's start planning the after party.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, I just got some new information regarding the venue.

The room is called the Bryan Beeman room.
The venue will hold up to 70 people.
Internet is $250 for 1 line, so that's a no-go, but I'll bring my dad's mifi if we need it.
Temperature is controlled by computers on a different level, so if we need to, I can work with people down there.
Everything seems to look good.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 17, 2011)

Something I forgot to mention that we (as in the organizational team) need to know: The earliest we can get into the room for setup, and the latest we can stay.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 1, 2011)

Thinking about hitting up this competition. I am brand new to cubing but I would like to just be a part of it. I will likely be driving up from San Antonio in case any other San Antonio cubers are interested in carpooling with me.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 2, 2011)

*Venue Change*

Hey guys, the Toy Maven gave us a sweet deal and the venue is being changed. I updated the original post, Anthony has sent an e-mail out to everyone who is registered, and Tyson updated the WCA site. See you guys there.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2011)

YES YES YES. 

As like before, getthatinfogetthatinfo etc. etc.

---

25 people registered so far, and we've still got a month to go. This is shaping up to be very nice.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 3, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> YES YES YES.
> 
> As like before, getthatinfogetthatinfo etc. etc.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, hopefully everyone will pre-register because our spacing might be weird.


----------



## izovire (Mar 3, 2011)

I might register, and hopefully compete. Depends.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2011)

We needs some eyes on fire, so if you could please...


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 4, 2011)

I really want to come but idk if i can we will see!


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 7, 2011)

my parents were wondering if it costs $20 just for competitors or $20 for everyone whos watching too


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 8, 2011)

competitors have to pay but it is free for spectators


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 8, 2011)

okay thanks (i told them so!)


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 8, 2011)

Just an FYI, while parents and spectators are welcome, the space is relatively small, so it would be very helpful if you bring fewer family members over more.


----------



## Squadala (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome, I'm so excited!  I've been dying for a competition in Dallas since I started cubing a few years ago.
I'm gonna have to get a new Magic though. :/
Oh, and do you have pics of Toy Maven? Just curious what it will look like.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 18, 2011)

can you add me into 4x4, bld and switch me from pyraminx to magic? thanks (name is Sumeet Agarwal)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> can you add me into 4x4, bld and switch me from pyraminx to magic? thanks (name is Sumeet Agarwal)


 
Done.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a note: As of now, we have *36* registered competitors! Just over 2 weeks to go... gotta practice, gotta practice.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was just making *my* certificate as a template, and I thought I'd share it with you all. Thoughts on this?







I'm not sure if I can put the venue's logo there (we'll see...), but that's what I made today.

BLUE IS MY FAVORITE COLOR!

EDIT: I'm gonna fix up the logos a bit, thanks Casey.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 22, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just making *my* certificate as a template, and I thought I'd share it with you all. Thoughts on this?
> 
> ...



This is great William. I have no plans currently as far as certificates so I'm happy to use this. I don't know if their are any problems my inexperienced eyes missed though.


----------



## bt9090 (Mar 25, 2011)

So ready for this event..


----------



## convinsa (Mar 25, 2011)

you should!


Tall5001 said:


> I really want to come but idk if i can we will see!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2011)

In dire need of OH practice, but can't stop 3x3x3 practice with GuHong... 1 week to go .


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 31, 2011)

*Lunch*
Alright, the competition is in a shopping center type thing with a couple of restaurants. I got everyone who goes to Purple Cow (more for younger people but decent food, burgers, chicken fingers, fries, shakes, ext.) a 15% discount if you say you're from the comp. I'll try and do the same for the nicer mexican restaurant next door (Cantino La Redo *sp?). See you guys soon


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahaha, a purple cow.
Looks like I could be trying some of there food, nice discount you got there.

2 DAYS! !


----------



## Evan_Frame (Apr 2, 2011)

I am pre-registered but I work 5pm to 7am 2 hours north of Dallas, can you trust that I will make it there by competition time? I will be the guy who looks tired. 

2nd Edit: Changed mind. Too much driving + too tired is not a good combination. Have fun everyone.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2011)

Late to sleep, early to wake. Today there will be many records I brake.
My rankings will leap, it'll be a piece of cake. So many competitors! Which seat can I take?

I'll see you there!
Be there and solve square?


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 3, 2011)

make sure to post results either on this thread or include a link to the results


----------



## Squadala (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a lot of fun today, and it looked like a great turn out. It was nice meeting some of you guys!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 3, 2011)

I scrambled more cubes this competition than I probably had my previous 21 competitions combined. 
Fun though, and a lot of new faces.

Results wise...
Jeremy had a 17.4x OH average (could have been sooooo much better.)
I had a nonlucky 14.96 OH single.
Nothing else "spectacular" really, but we had quite a few decently fast people. :3
Only sub 10 was a 9.97 I got and my averages were total crap. -.-
Oh, I won 2x2 with a sub 4 average that had a counting 6.81. FML.
2.36, 2.52, 2.4, 6.81 (messed up layer), DNF (could have been fast... internal pop).

Jfly will probably have results up tonight. kbai


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 3, 2011)

sooooooooo close for 2x2. Other than that wee misshap, great job Anthony!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2011)

I suck at a 2x2x2 in competition. 5th. :/
4th in OH and Pryaminx, lol.

3rd in 3x3x3 with a bad 14.34 avg, lol. Michael got 4th 14.36 XD.
I won 4x4x4 XD! Congrats James, 2nd was *extremely* close.

Beat my 12.27 single with my very first solve (12.09), and got 2 sub-12 singles later on. Fail 2x2x2 and some 3x3x3, but new records all around and I'm happy! Fun, fun, fun fun.

lol2x2x2anthony

*Clap* *Clap* *Clap* Ok, this is the important part: *Clap* *Clap*
Sometime it is, sometimes it isn't.



Spoiler



DK.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeremy's results are up .

EDIT: _Some_ of my times are there .

EDIT2.1: :tu.


----------



## jfly (Apr 3, 2011)

Great tournament! I had a blast. For purely selfish reasons, I hope you guys have a lot of trouble finding a delegate closer than me in the future =).

My 17.44 oh average contained an oll skip, a pll skip, and a sune to u perm LL. Such a waste!
I'm going to start looking at cp during oll now. Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2011)

April 2 doesn't work for me, I think it should be next weekend 

WEB: you said you'd beat my 2x2 average for sure, as you got a Lan Lan and know CLL. You liar


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 3, 2011)

I know a lot of pictures were taken at the competition. If you could please send me yours, that'd be great, both the Toy Maven and I would like some.

My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Squadala (Apr 3, 2011)

Would you mind posting them somewhere, Michael? I'd like some as well.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2011)

@Jeremy: Come back when you can!
@Tim: Yeah... things didn't go so well .
@Michael & Squadala:







Look familiar?


----------



## Squadala (Apr 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> @Jeremy: Come back when you can!
> @Tim: Yeah... things didn't go so well .
> @Michael & Squadala:
> 
> ...



Oh geez.
I lol'd.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 4, 2011)

This was my first competition and I had a blast
I hope that Texas Speedcubing has another contest soon

EDIT: I just hope it's near Austin next time


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 4, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> This was my first competition and I had a blast
> I hope that Texas Speedcubing has another contest soon
> 
> EDIT: I just hope it's near Austin next time


 
Do you have a venue in mind?


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 4, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Do you have a venue in mind?


 
I wish but no


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 4, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Do you have a venue in mind?


 
I wish but no


----------



## Hiero (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent job running the competition. For the number of people and the location it ran very well. A lot of people are clamoring for more Texas competitions, but it takes some people like Michael and Anthony to step up and make it happen. It must be hard to compete in the competition and spend 90% of your time there trying to run it. Personally I wish the WCA would have more of a hand in organizing competitions around the U.S. instead of relying on high school kids to do it, but I know other people might disagree. I look forward to the next one in Texas, as long as it's not in Brownsville(sorry Anthony). I think people prefer to have a competition even if the entry fee is steep rather than wait on a more affordable venue.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

@Cannon4747 If you can secure a venue and a delegate (hi Jeremy), you can get one going and you're guaranteed a good amount of competitors. You'll need to look into the details of running one, though.
If you were to successfully hold an unnofficial one, though, you'd be more likely to get approved to have an official one.

Nor Michael or Anthony are in or near Austin, so it's less likely to happen there without help from there. Or we could just have another Dallas Open, or even another South Texas Open ;P.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 4, 2011)

look at this and join if you can
http://houstoncubing.cubegeek.net/members.html

my results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011AGAR05

i failed at 4x4, had a bad 2x2 time, messed up on a magic solve, messed up my OH average, but at least i got under 27 sec for 3x3


----------



## bt9090 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've noticed no events are ever held in Louisiana. If someone would like to help put one together, I'de be glad to run an event in the Shreveport area (NW Louisiana). About 3 hours from Dallas. A cube club is being started at my college and I could get around 10 people to enter it just from my area. 

I don't know what you TX folks think about coming to La to compete, but I had fun at the Dallas Open, so I believe an La event would be just as fun and successful.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 4, 2011)

bt9090 said:


> I've noticed no events are ever held in Louisiana. If someone would like to help put one together, I'de be glad to run an event in the Shreveport area (NW Louisiana). About 3 hours from Dallas. A cube club is being started at my college and I could get around 10 people to enter it just from my area.
> 
> I don't know what you TX folks think about coming to La to compete, but I had fun at the Dallas Open, so I believe an La event would be just as fun and successful.


 
If you could find a venue I think people would be happy to drive out. 



Hiero said:


> Excellent job running the competition. For the number of people and the location it ran very well. A lot of people are clamoring for more Texas competitions, but it takes some people like Michael and Anthony to step up and make it happen. It must be hard to compete in the competition and spend 90% of your time there trying to run it. Personally I wish the WCA would have more of a hand in organizing competitions around the U.S. instead of relying on high school kids to do it, but I know other people might disagree. I look forward to the next one in Texas, as long as it's not in Brownsville(sorry Anthony). I think people prefer to have a competition even if the entry fee is steep rather than wait on a more affordable venue.


 
Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it and I really appreciate your sympathy to the difficulties of running the competition. 

Also, just judging from the feedback, this competition seems like it pleased just about everybody. I'm happy to organize more but we have a couple of variables to be determined.
1. The venue, pretty obvious. If you want a competition near you, assuming you live a relatively convenient area, find a venue.
2. How often would you guys like competitions? It seems like from who I've talked to, 3-4 a year is a good number. It won't get tiresome or boring and it's a good start.
3. A delegate, Texas's delegate Sapan is currently inactive so in order to have a competition you need to find a free delegate. This shouldn't be too much of a problem, we didn't have trouble getting Jeremy (who's awesome).

So I'll probably start thinking about another one in late June. At that point I'll ask if anyone has a viable venue and if not, it might just be in Dallas again.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm down for Dallas in late June . You know I could help with that for sure.



Spoiler



Gogogo Anthony have one last Texas hurrah! before you go off to college .


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I'm down for Dallas in late June . You know I could help with that for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd *start* planning. It probably wouldn't happen till at least late August (Nats is at the beginning of August)


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh. It _could_ be done, but okay.



sa11297 said:


> but at least i got under 27 sec for 3x3


 
lol 26.99 .


----------



## Hiero (Apr 5, 2011)

I think every 4 months is good. It gives enough time to improve and work on things. One over the summer would be nice so it doesn't interfere with school. I think maybe some other people who couldn't travel because of school would be able to make it. Anyway, Dallas is perfect for me.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dallas or austin works for me because I live near Austin and have relatives near Dallas that I visit 4-5 times a year. I stayed with them during the competition last weekend


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2011)

If anyone has my 14 OH solve or my epic fail 2x2 average on video upload it please. Thanks.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

This is why you need a designated camera operator .

I've only got a couple of random solves of yours myself, so I doubt I have it. By the way, someone put most or all of your 3x3x3 finals solves on YouTube. I'll go find it you wanna see it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> If anyone has my 14 OH solve or my epic fail 2x2 average on video upload it please. Thanks.


 




All I got. FB pro pic? You'd make William's life.


----------



## Squadala (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm already getting excited for a summer comp. 
That would be so awesome. After going to this one, I just can't wait to go to another.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 5, 2011)

Why not San Antonio? or Houston? I have family there that may be able to help with venue ideas.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

^
Get (or get someone to get) a venue and it could happen.
Other places are being considered because that's where the organizers are. Things were easier when we had a central Texas delegate .



MichaelP. said:


> *Pic*
> 
> All I got. FB pro pic? You'd make William's life.


 
So this was the solve I Tim Major'd his cube on.

I tried to not look super happy in the pic .

Err, MY LIKE IS SO COMPLETE.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets move this to a brand new thread!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiero said:


> Personally I wish the WCA would have more of a hand in organizing competitions around the U.S. instead of relying on high school kids to do it, but I know other people might disagree.


 
I think you overestimate the WCA. It's not a giant organization with tons of funding. It's a very small group of people that host the webserver, keep track of stats, write the regulations, and make sure they're enforced.


----------



## TC (Apr 17, 2011)

*Photo*

Sorry it took me so long: here's another picture from the tournament in Dallas.


----------

